# IVF - The dreaded 2 week wait



## EmmaGally (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I am completely new to any form of forum but am driving myself mad. I have recently had my embryo transfer (9 days ago) and am wondering how I am suppose to be feeling. I have had slight cramps since the transfer but have had no bleeding. My boobs feel the size of watermelons and I am more tired than usual but we have also just moved house. I know everyone is different but I am screaming out to discuss all of this with people in the same boat. Please share your experiences. X


----------



## LauraHC (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Emma 

All the symptoms you describe are completely normal. I've had one unsuccessful and one successful cycle and I can honestly say I felt the same on both - all the progesterone that you are on causes the symptoms, not whether you are preggo or not!! Its so annoying and I was constantly on google. It didn't do me any good!! I even had some bleeding before my test date on both occasions so try not to panic if that happens (not that you will be able to stop yourself.)

Anyway you are very very near the end of this bit so well done you for getting this far. There is a board for people on their 2 week wait here - there are loads of women in the same position as you, all going slightly mad. 

Hang in there and good luck xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi.

I'm new to this site and very glad I found it!! 

I too am on the 2WW and it is HELL!!!!

Me and my partner have been trying to conceive for 1.5 years now, done 6 rounds of clomid and this is now my 4th (and last free on NHS) ovulation induction with menopur injections.

I am 12 DPO, but have little hope :-( I had a blood test done on day 10 which came back negative, but was told this could be too early??!!

The period pains have started today and I'm terrified its game over.... How can you tell the difference between AF pains and PG pains??!!!

I have no other symptoms!!

I did become pregnant on my first ovulation induction, but sadly miscarriage at 4 weeks, which I believe was down to very low progesterone levels (I have PCOS). I knew I was pregnant then as I had lots of PG symptoms including; fatigue, depression, bloating, headaches and very sore breasts.

Any advice, or stories would be greatly appreciated, as I feel like i going insane!!!

x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.550#ixzz2LXy9iQ2H


----------



## Xena2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Emma. Hi too am 9 days after ET and feel like I'm going out of my mind!!  I nearly did any early test this evening, but resisted. The packet said its only 56% accurate 4 days before your period so it  didn't seem worth it.  I can't believe how anxious I am  . Fingers crossed for you! My ET was at 3 days so it's a full 2 week wait for us, but my DP and I have agreed on an early test on Sunday. When are you planning to test?


----------



## EmmaGally (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi xena2012,
Have you done your test?


----------



## Xena2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Emma. I did it this morning and it was a BFN. Pretty demoralised after 3 consecutive failed attempts even tho i have a super young donor, good lining and a partner with good sperm.  I need some luck to go my way.   onwards to the next cycle...


----------

